# First Rain Lily of the Season!



## Rebbetzin (May 28, 2012)

This morning I was so excited to see my first Rain Lily flower! 







My neighbor gave me some plants a few years ago. They are now
spreading to different areas in the front yard.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 28, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## Nikki (Jun 14, 2012)

Pretty x2!


----------



## Symphony (Jul 3, 2012)

That so gorgeous, I'm jealous.


----------



## hilltopdextercattle (Aug 5, 2012)

Rain lilies are one of my favorites. We had the wild ones in Schulenburg but they aren't as pretty as yours.


----------

